# Problemas Capture osciladores relajación.



## zamoplas (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola a tod@s, 

estoy haciendo un estudio del comportamiento de unos osciladores con la temperatura y la variación en la tolerancia de los componentes en el dominio del tiempo (os adjunto las fotos) y con uno de ellos estoy teniendo problemas a la hora de simularlos, bueno mejor dicho no me deja, concretamente es con el segundo de ellos. El Generador de onda cuadrada va bien. 

A ver si me podeis ayudar que no se que es lo que pasa.

Gracias, y un saludo.

Primero:





Segundo:


----------



## zamoplas (Jul 1, 2008)

Concretamente el error que me da es el  siguiente:

         ERROR -- Convergence problem in transient analysis at Time =  12.50E-09
         Time step =  186.3E-18, minimum allowable step size =  500.0E-18


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 1, 2008)

Lo estas enloqueciendo al pobre TL084 con ese capacitor de 27pF -->  Ponele de 27nF


----------



## zamoplas (Jul 2, 2008)

Nada lo cambio y sigue dándome el mismo problema.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 2, 2008)

? ?  Probe simularlo con otro software (switchcad) y corre lo mas bien, solamente daba problemas con 27pF porque la frecuencia de oscilacion era demasiado alta para el operacional.


----------



## zamoplas (Jul 2, 2008)

Vale lo intentare pero necesito saber porq me da ese error, ya que el trabajo que debo presentar tiene que ser en Capture de PSpice.


----------

